# 1:00 p.m. turkey



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Who says you can't get a turkey mid-day? Patience paid off. We had one group of hens and jakes come within grasp at one point -- that really gets the heart going!! Not long later, this tom stuck his head up. I took him. He's not huge, but still a good bird.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice going. That looks like cool country.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

you're the man.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on your success!


----------

